# Another placenta previa (grade 4)



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi there, I think this might be a bit garbled as I've just frightened myself on google and wondered what your thoughts are.

I've had a diagnosis confirmed of an anterior grade 4 placenta previa (PP) and was admitted for three days last week (at 25+2) after a bleed. 

I know Ready has one too and have been reading her questions to you with interest, I'm still struggling to come to terms with it all but couldn't believe your reply to Ready about driving - do we really have to be that cautious and possibly not even drive? Any way I digress .... on to what I found on google!

When W was born I ended up with the cord snapping, retained placenta, hemorrhage and was taken to theatre for a manual removal and was later transfused. I was told then that the risk of this happening again was slightly increased in future pregnancies. 

I've discovered (I think I'm right in saying this...) that a PP means that the chances of the placenta getting stuck goes up a little and the same goes for a hemorrhage.

If my placenta is also anterior they will have to cut through it to deliver the baby won't they? How does that work? If I do hemorrhage how do they stop it? And the google bit ... I read that sometimes the only way to stem a bleed is to do a hysterectomy ..... please tell me this is rare.


I've been told I'll be going in from 35/36 wks regardless of any further bleeds and staying until the baby is delivered, so long as I get that far of course. But as for taking it easy in the meantime I just don't know what this means ~ I'm not lifting my non-walking 1 yr old except very occasionally as DH is at home for now (I get such a nagging when I do) but there's still a house and errands to run and I can't just sit on a sofa for the next three months. I just don't know what I should be doing.

Thank you
B xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun

some ladies have a grade 4 placenta previa and don't have any problems at all but most ladies would have some issues and have to take things very slowly.

Its hard to say what you can and can't do as some ladies bleed when they are sitting still on the sofa, you need to minimise the possibilities and reduce your activities.

The chances of the problems you had last time could happen again but the good thing is that the staff will prepare for this and will be aware of it immediately. In the C-section, they may have to cut through the placenta, so they prepare for it by ordering blood, just in case you need it. Doing the operation very quickly and getting your baby out in quick time and ensuring that all necessary staff are present incase of an emergency. A hysterectomy is a worse case senario and although you are at a higher risk than a routine C-section, it isn't something that is done except in exceptional circumstances.

You really do need to take things easy, I'm sure you'd hate anything to go wrong. I know 3 months is a long time but I'm sure you don't want anything to go wrong

Take care x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Oink thank you

Can I ask something else? At 21wks I had a very small old blood bleed, I called the hospital and went in. They examined me and couldn't see where it had come from and let me home four hours later. Then last week's bleed happened and they estimated a blood loss of 75-100mls fresh blood. They decided that they would not count the old bleed and class the fresh bleed as number one of my three chances before a permanent admission.

The thing is this morning I noticed a very small amount of old, mucousy blood when I went to the loo. I have not called the hospital because it was less than the first time and if I'm honest I don't want to go in. I've been on the sofa since. I suspect it happened in the night and by getting up and being upright it's now come out (sorry). My husband is furious that I'm not calling them but it really was a small amount. 

I'm am so tearful and so down ~ about leaving W, not being able to just be a mother to him as I have up until now, not being able to be the housewife I have been up until now and feeling terribly sorry for myself.

I just feel I'm going to end up in hospital for a long time either on bed rest or with a very premature baby on SCBU (if I'm lucky), I've had three 'events' now and I'm not even 27 wks - I don't want to cause anyone any offense with this question but how premature can a baby be without having any long term disabilities?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

I really would ring them and let them make the decision on whether to count it or not.  Each day at this stage brings more and more chance of a healthy baby being born, babies can be born and survive from around 24 weeks, although many problems can arise, at your stage you have more chance of everything being well than 24 weeks, although, as you say, it is still premature.  No-one can say how your baby would be if born now, but tomorrow the chances are better, and Saturday, even better.  It doesn't sound as though anything is going to happen anytime soon though, so try not to focus on what might happen at the moment.

I want to re-iterate though, to ring the hospital and just get checked out, I'm sure everything is fine, but it's important to be sure,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

